# Canadian Foods (for Icy Mist)



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

Thank goodness am glad to see that there are other foods Canadians eat other than Jellied Moose Nose and fried muskrat tails. 

Guess I should clear that up a bit, huh? My nephew is marrying a wonderful Canadian lady and she will be moving to Florida after the marriage in Canada. I wanted to make her feel at home at her wedding reception here in Tampa and so did some searching for Canadian appetizers......Jellied Moose Nose.....fried muskrat tails......ARGGGG Even if I had the nerve to make those items, there is no way that I could get a moose or muskrat. Hopefully Robyn won't hold it against me for not supplying an Canadian appetizers. I searched more than once looking for things that would be easy for a plays with food type of cook and so far haven't found anything.


----------



## Alix (May 30, 2005)

Speaking as a Canadian...EWWWWW! Who the heck makes that stuff???

Try smoked salmon type things, or maybe some fresh berry crepes with maple syrup drizzled on them.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

[font=verdana, arial]Jellied Moose Nose[/font] 

[font=verdana, arial]1 Upper jawbone of a moose
1 Onion; sliced
1 Garlic clove
1 tb Mixed pickling spice
1 ts Salt
1/2 ts Pepper
1/4 c Vinegar


Cut the upper jaw bone of the moose just below the eyes. 

Place in a large kettle of scalding water and boil for 45 minutes. 

Remove and chill in cold water. 

Pull out all the hairs - these will have been loosened by the boiling and should come out easily ( like plucking a duck). 

Wash thoroughly until no hairs remain. 

Place the nose in a kettle and cover with fresh water. 

Add onion, garlic, spices and vinegar 

Bring to a boil, then reduce heat and simmer until the meat is tender. Let cool overnight in the liquid. 

When cool, take the meat out of the broth, and remove and discard the bones and the cartilage. You will have two kinds of meat, white meat from the bulb of the nose, and thin strips of dark meat from along the bones and jowls. 

Slice the meat thinly and alternate layers of white and dark meat in a loaf pan. 

Reheat the broth to boiling, then pour the broth over the meat in the loaf pan. 

Let cool until jelly has set. Slice and serve cold. Just Game Recipes is located at www.justgamerecipes.com[/font]








*Fried Muskrat and Gravy* 

Put some regular all-purpose flour in a paper bag, add some salt and black pepper, then add the pieces of rat and shake to cover. Let the meat sit for a few minutes while you heat some oil in a skillet to moderately hot, then fry it until crispy brown and well cooked. 

When the meat is finished cooking, remove the meat and drain all but 1-2 tablespoons of oil from the pan. Add 1-2 tablespoons of flour to the pan and cook, stirring constantly, until the flour begins to brown a bit. Then add one cup of milk and simmer until the gravy is thickened to suit you, salt to taste, and serve. 

Serve with some sourdough bisquits, and what more could you want?  

Most any recipe you would use for rabbit would work just fine. A favorite of mine is to fix the rabbit/rat as above, then take all the meat out of the skillet and put it into a cassarole dish. Add a little of the oil from the skillet, a little water, cover and bake for 2 hours at moderate heat. Remove the top and cook another 30 minutes to crisp it up a bit, and it's done. The meat will fall off the bones, and you will be shy about sharing it with your buddies.
Bob Spencer 
bspen@aye.net


----------



## Alix (May 30, 2005)

Seriously, I think someone is messing with you. Canadians eat the same stuff you do. We don't eat that kind of stuff (or if we do it is not a regular diet). 

Where is your DIL to be from? Maybe I could help you figure out some better ideas?

I am going to make this its own thread. That way it won't mess with Ray's Tourtiere.


----------



## amber (May 30, 2005)

You might want to check out a post in the Pies' forum I think, for the french canadian meat pie, it's really good at room temperature with a bit of hot mustard for dipping I'm pretty sure Canadians eat the same things we do here in the states, but certainly they have specialty items that we dont have here. Maybe ask your nephew what she might like?

The french meat pie is called tourtierre I believe.

Woops sorry Alix, just noticed your post about the tourtierre


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

I think she lives close to Ontario, not positive about that.  But she does not have a French accent but she says abooot for about   I love listening to her talk.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

If I have offended any of our Canadian neighbors, please forgive me for teasing about the recipes I found.  I have gotten such fun teasing my nephew's fiancee, that I decided to post here without thinking that I could offend someone, so if you are offended please forgive me.


----------



## amber (May 30, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> If I have offended any of our Canadian neighbors, please forgive me for teasing about the recipes I found. I have gotten such fun teasing my nephew's fiancee, that I decided to post here without thinking that I could offend someone, so if you are offended please forgive me.


 
Oh I dont think you've offended anyone.  I'm from Maine, so we have lots of Canadians coming here in the summer, and I love their accents.  Your right "aboot = about".  Accents are funny though.  Just like people from Maine say "ca = car"  and the same with people from Massachusettes.  I'm originally from CT so I dont have a Maine accent, but I like the different accents from all over.


----------



## IcyMist (May 30, 2005)

TY for your kind words Amber.    Afraid that sometimes I can take teasing too far.  Boy did I try and get my niece and nephew in trouble when they were kids.....heh, heh.    Unfortunately for me, their mama knows me too well so I would get in trouble instead of them.


----------



## garnish (May 30, 2005)

Canadian Girl Here, What do you need for the "Home" feeling?? let me know maybe I can post some real welcomers for you.


----------



## garnish (May 30, 2005)

*CANADIAN girl May be ABle to help....*

 Hope I can help, What kind of "home " recipes were you looking for?? We really dont eat that kind of food.. HAHHAH but would be happy to find some originals for ya. 
GARNISH


----------



## luvs (May 30, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> [font=verdana, arial]Jellied Moose Nose[/font]
> 
> [font=verdana, arial]1 Upper jawbone of a moose
> 1 Onion; sliced
> ...


 
EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!!! kitchenelf posted a funny post about jellied moose nose before.


----------



## Ishbel (May 31, 2005)

I suppose recipes like the jellied moose are sort of like all the jokes we Scots have to put up with re haggis!  No truth in them, but they make people smile.


----------



## IcyMist (May 31, 2005)

LOL thanks all, appreciate the offers to help.  Am looking for appetizers that Robyn may be familiar with.  Not trying to outdo her family and friends, just hoping to help her get over the home sick, what have I done feeling she will probably have after leaving home for another country.  We all already love her and have from the day we met her and we want to make her feel welcome and a part of the family as quickly as possible.  Any ideas would sure be welcome.


----------



## luvs (May 31, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> I suppose recipes like the jellied moose are sort of like all the jokes we Scots have to put up with re haggis! No truth in them, but they make people smile.


 
i'd kind of like to try haggis, but i heard you can't get lungs here in the US. i've heard it's actually pretty delicious.


----------



## IcyMist (May 31, 2005)

Luvs PLEASE not so early in the morning...


----------



## Ishbel (May 31, 2005)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i'd kind of like to try haggis, but i heard you can't get lungs here in the US. i've heard it's actually pretty delicious.


 

Luvs_food
American friends who are very into their 'Scots heritage' tell me that they can get US-made haggis, but that much of that stuff is tinned....  I tried it once whilst in the US... that is seriously HORRID stuff!

Real haggis is very tasty.  During the winter, we eat it probably once a fortnight.  But I notice in hotels that it is a staple for breakfast - I'm sure it's there just so the tourists can say they've 'tried' it!  We certainly don't eat it for breakfast in my family    Mind you, I can't STAND black pudding (blood sausage) - even MY strong disposition falters sometimes....


----------



## luvs (May 31, 2005)

thanks for the heads up! i won't be buying any of the canned stuff if it's that ucky!
my Grandma, rest her soul, used to love blood sausage.


----------



## buckytom (May 31, 2005)

alix, c'mon, we all know you have tried moose nose!!! lol. 

i think i saw a recipe for flambe' hockey pucks. (apparently it was a goalie's recipe... ). sometimes it's tough to swallow that rubber pill.

oh, and forget about trying to find recipes for goose.


----------



## Alix (May 31, 2005)

I wasn't offended at all. I just wanted to be sure you realized that those things were FAR from typical fare. You wouldn't BELIEVE some of the things I have had people tell me that Canadians do. Sorry if I led you to believe I was annoyed, I wasn't.

Since garnish is from Eastern Canada I think she will likely have better ideas than I will. I am from out West. I'll still be chiming in though.


----------



## Michael in FtW (May 31, 2005)

Ah - come on Alix - you know you live on bear stew, braised moose tongue, and fried beaver tails!


----------



## Charlotte (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh and PLEASE don't forget cod tongues, they are DELICIOUS! I feasted on them at a restaurant last Friday night in Newfoundland - they were deep-fried and awesome! 

I regret that I did not get to try the pan-fried home-cooked ones this time around - we DO have to save some new things for my next visit there. 

I am French Canadian married to an English Canadian -ancestors from Wales- and I DID serve tourtière and 'cretons' (pork spread) many times to my in-laws and they all loved it. I regret to inform you that tourtière is a very individual thing: each family has their own variations especially the spices they use. In my family we never used mustard, we used ketchup with it, and always served it with different kinds of coleslaw.

I just returned from a trip to Florida in early May - and a trip to Newfoundland for 8 days starting on the 23rd - I found the foods offered in Florida to be fairly different from the usual every day fare but then again it all depends where you eat. I particularly feasted on chowders, conch chowder was the best. I LOVED the many crabs at the Crab Shack!

Let me know if you still need help with recipes.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 1, 2005)

My nephew won't be getting married until October and I will be testing out recipes until the end of September, so all recipes you can think of are appreciated.    

I honestly don't care for conch chowder.  I love clam chowder but didn't you notice that the longer you chew on the conch, the bigger it gets?  Was like chewing on a tire.


----------



## auntdot (Jun 1, 2005)

The only truly Canadian dish I am aware of is poutine.

And serving it at a Floridian wedding reception may not be an idea everyone would go for.

Why not just set out cards (printed on the computer or write them yourself) next to the dishes giving them  'Canadian' names.

British Columbian Bacon Wrapped Shrimp, Nova Scotia Conch Fritters, Montreal Egg Rolls, Canapes Québécoise, Maple Leaf pigs in blankets, that sort of idea. Put out whatever appetizers you find special, but give them a Canadian name.

Put out some standing small Canadian flags next to the Stars and Stripes, and I am sure she will appreciate it.

Otherwise it is back to the standard moose chitlins.  

Sigh, I hate those suckers.


----------



## Alix (Jun 1, 2005)

OK OK, you got me. I was hoping no one would ever know of my passion for jellied moose nose and fried beaver tail.  


Seriously though, can you get a hold of some smoked salmon? I think you could do well with that as a start. Do some good Alberta beef for the entree, then some rhubarb pie or maple creme brulee for dessert and you are covered. 

On my visit to Florida in January, what I noticed is that the portions are considerably larger than what I am accustomed to here at home. Also there are a lot more sauces used in food there than I am used to.


----------



## garnish (Jun 1, 2005)

*ATlantic recipesl*

I think all the ideas of flags and giving them a "provincial name"is a great Idea, I can certainly get my hands on books of all kinds of atlantic dishes, which would be comman fare, Like Cod toungues,or seal flippers. There are many unique dishes I would love to share with you, just let me know. 

Garnish


----------



## Alix (Jun 2, 2005)

COOL!!! OK Garnish, even if she doesn't want them, I do! Post some! I'd love to see some of those.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 2, 2005)

I would love to have them too but no POUTINE please.  The dish really sounds disgusting.


----------



## Lizannd (Jun 2, 2005)

*How about some butter tarts for desert?  Not app but*

popular in Canada.   The  only  other  thing  that  seemed  
to be a local specialty in Montreal (other than poutine) 
were smoked meat sandwiches  at a chain called Nickels.
Similar to corned beef and pastrami.
I was in Toronto last month and had poutine  for  lunch.  It  may  sound odd but it is really very good.


----------



## Kabana&Cheese (Sep 2, 2005)

Sugar pie?


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> I would love to have them too but no POUTINE please. The dish really sounds disgusting.


LMAO! the word may sound disgusting, but I have to tell you it tastes like heaven! However, your arteries might clog up a bit afterwards. I noticed that Americans don't seem to use gravy on their french fries the way Canadians do so I can see how the addition of melted cheese might gross you out even further.


----------



## Claire (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh, great.  Let's try again, if I wind up with a double post, please excuse.

As someone with a father, aunts and uncles with thick Quebecoise accents, I can verify that tourtiere is super-great buffet food.  My Memere didn't cook at all; Pepere did, but very basic.  I resurrected tourtiere myself (and everyone loves it better than the originals).  It sounds, though, as if she's English-Canadian rather than French, and all pretty much eat as we do, with one exception.  Every English-Canadian I've met LOVES BLOODY CAESARS.  Bloody Mary made with Clamato.  When we were on the road we actually met a couple who travelled with cases of Clamato because they weren't sure it was available in the 'states.  Hubby has never said to an English-Canadian acquaintance, "How about a bloody Caesar?" without getting a huge smile.  

OK, I'm about to hit post. Wish me luck!


----------



## Claire (Sep 3, 2005)

Oh, not sugar pie, but maple syrup pie!


----------



## Alix (Sep 3, 2005)

Did I miss a recipe for maple syrup pie?


----------



## Robb969 (Oct 11, 2005)

auntdot said:
			
		

> Otherwise it is back to the standard moose chitlins.
> 
> Sigh, I hate those suckers.



Mooses got chitlins???


----------



## Robb969 (Oct 11, 2005)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> I would love to have them too but no POUTINE please.  The dish really sounds disgusting.



Hey, don't knock Poutine till you've tried it! (Just as a word to the wise, when visiting Toronto, get said poutine from a resturant that ISN'T McDonalds!   )


----------



## Robb969 (Oct 11, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> LMAO! the word may sound disgusting, but I have to tell you it tastes like heaven! However, your arteries might clog up a bit afterwards. I noticed that Americans don't seem to use gravy on their french fries the way Canadians do so I can see how the addition of melted cheese might gross you out even further.



Actually, we do it in Texas and Louisiana... We call 'em SWAMP FRIES! No curds though... Cheddar cheese here! Add diced tomatoes and onions if you're feeling saucy!

Sorry for the triple post... Just like to keep my subjects straight!


----------



## Alix (Oct 12, 2005)

No worries Rob. Like to see a thread get some activity. Don't you love it when you recognize a dish by another name. I love to know all the names for the foods I eat.


----------



## Constance (Oct 12, 2005)

May I suggest you just make the things you know best, and let HER teach YOU about the things she likes at home?
When I was a homesick yankee girl in Louisiana, my husband's aunt made me "Yankee Pot Roast" for my birthday. It was out-of-this world delicious, but it was no more yankee than I am Cajun.


----------

